

Ask HN: Gmail is down. Or is just me? - aeurielesn

Can't access Gmail from Belgium. This is the message I get:<p><pre><code>  Temporary Error (500)	

  We’re sorry, but your Gmail account is temporarily 
  unavailable. We apologize for the inconvenience and
  suggest trying again in a few minutes.

  If the issue persists, please visit the
  [Gmail Help Center »]

  [Try Again] [Sign Out]


  [Show Detailed Technical Info]
  Numeric Code: 93
</code></pre>
Any news about it?
======
wbhart
There are reports of a partial outage which is ongoing:

[http://www.google.com/appsstatus#hl=en&v=issue&ts=13...](http://www.google.com/appsstatus#hl=en&v=issue&ts=1334703599000&iid=a88855ea3653b5d2f71d98b0b8906f84)

------
andrehjr
It's working again for me..

this made me think how much dependent to Gmail I am...

------
GR8K
yep, same here. Error:93

[http://groups.google.com/a/googleproductforums.com/forum/#!c...](http://groups.google.com/a/googleproductforums.com/forum/#!categories/gmail/report-
an-issue)

------
ExpiredLink
<http://www.downforeveryoneorjustme.com/gmail.com>

~~~
aeurielesn
This is not what I meant.

------
itg
It's trending on twitter, seems to be pretty widespread.

